# Retrospectiva 2008: os eventos mais importantes do ano



## Vince (12 Dez 2008 às 14:45)

À semelhança dos anos anteriores abrimos agora o tópico para a revista dos grandes eventos meteorológicos de 2008.

Para além dos vossos comentários sobre o ano que termina daqui a poucas semanas, pedia-se que também nomeassem *3 eventos nacionais e 3 eventos internacionais* para escolher o Evento Meteorológico Nacional e Internacional Meteopt.com 2008. As vossas escolhas poderão ser editadas por vocês até ao final do ano, antes da contagem definitiva, pois o ano ainda não terminou mas pode-se ir já pensando nas escolhas e podem também optar por fasear as coisas. Por sugestão do Lightning podem também indicar opcionalmente *uma imagem do ano* (fotografia, video, satélite, radar, etc) *nacional e internacional*, sejam da autoria de membros do fórum ou de outrem. 

--------------------------
** Comentário*
-

** Nacional*
1-
2-
3-
Imagem -

** Internacional*
1-
2-
3-
Imagem-


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 15:04)

Bem, posso começar eu...  O ano ainda não acabou, mas o resumo que faço até agora é na minha opinião razoável.

Os três eventos *Nacionais* que para mim considerei mais importantes este ano foram os seguintes:
- O mau tempo no dia 18 de Fevereiro - chuva forte, trovoadas e vento (as estações de Lisboa se não me engano atingiram valores record de precipitação);
- A neve que caiu devido à depressão «Helena» (a que foi considerada a maior queda de neve dos últimos 20 anos em alguns locais do País);
- A chuva forte e inundações a 18 de Outubro em Lisboa.

Os três eventos *Internacionais* que considerei mais importantes do ano foram:
- As cheias que aconteceram em algumas partes da Europa, nestes últimos dois meses;
- Devastador Tornado EF5 em Parkersburg/EUA no dia 25 de Maio;
- Neve em Bagdad, no Iraque.

P.S.: As fotos coloco depois, num edit mais tarde.


----------



## squidward (12 Dez 2008 às 18:06)

Para a minha zona 2008 até foi um ano fraquinho em termos de eventos meteorologicos, mas cá vai a minha opinião:

Eventos a nível *Nacional*

1-Trovoada e chuva forte do dia 18 de Fevereiro
2-Tornado F2 em Alcanena a 9 de Abril
3-depressão "Helena" no fim-de-semana de 28 de Novembro a 1 de Dezembro, com especial destaque de ter nevado (apesar de não ter sido muito) de novo no Montejunto após o 29 de Janeiro de 2006. 

Eventos a nível *Internacional*

1-As Cheias no Brasil
2-Neve em Bagdad
3-...(vou esperar até ao fim do ano)

Imagem do Ano:


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Dez 2008 às 22:05)

Os meus eventos do ano de 2008 a nível nacional e a nível internacional foram os seguintes:

*Nível Nacional*

1- As cheias no concelho de Olhão (freguesia de Moncarapacho e Fuseta) onde desalojou 12 famílias e causou prejuízos avultados nos dias 27 a 29 de Setembro.

2 - Tempeatade de 18 de Fevereiro que assolou a Grande Lisboa e Setúbal.

3- Tornado em Santarém.

*Nível internacional*

1- Neve em Bagdad

2- Cheias no Brasil

3 - fica em stand-by.


----------



## Agreste (12 Dez 2008 às 23:48)

*Ficam também as minhas escolhas...*

*Os intermináveis 40 dias do levante na costa sul, com as fotos do meteolouco «Blizzard»...*

*As trovoadas de 29 de setembro no algarve...*

_*As primeiras neves - depressão «Helena»... sobretudo as fotos da Aldeia da Gralheira - Serra de Montemuro, que são um mimo!*_









Lá fora:

_*O ciclone tropical «Nargis» (Birmânia/Myanmar)...*_


_*A abertura das passagens ocidental e oriental, transformando o polo norte numa ilha...*_


_*A neve em Bagdad...*_


----------



## AnDré (14 Dez 2008 às 08:18)

(Em construção...)

*Eventos Nacionais:*

1º Nevão - 28 Nov/1 Dez 2008 «Depressão Helena»
As imagens e os vídeos falam por si!


2º Precipitação forte na grande Lisboa - 18 de Fevereiro.





3º (a designar...)




*Eventos Internacional:*

1º Ciclone Nargis
Pela dimensão da tragédia, como já aqui foi dito.


2º Inverno rigoroso no sudeste asiático.






"A localidade de Chenzhou, na província de Hunan, que vive o pior inverno em cem anos, recuperou o fornecimento eléctrico após onze dias sem energia(...)"
Mais informações, aqui.


3º Pólo Norte circum-navegável.

"Pólo Norte transforma-se em ilha de gelo gigante

Pela primeira vez nos últimos 125 mil anos, já é possível circum-navegar o Pólo Norte. As imagens captadas pelo Instituto de Física Ambiental da Universidade de Bremen, na Alemanha, mostram que duas áreas do Pólo Norte derreteram simultaneamente, em Agosto, formando um braço onde existe apenas mar."


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 07:19)

*Comentário*
Para mim foi um ano que não desiludiu, sobretudo devido ao Verão ameno que não gosto de calor. Apenas podia ter sido mais chuvoso e instável na Primavera e Outono, e menos anticiclónico no Pico do Inverno. De fenómenos meteorológicos também foi um ano interessante, como o perigoso Tornado F2/F3 de Santarém (e um outro no mesmo dia mais tarde em Castelo de Vide) que só não provocou vítimas por sorte, a intensa precipitação em Lisboa a 18 de Fevereiro ou o nevão da «Helena» ainda antes do Inverno.
A nível internacional destaco a tragédia da Birmânia com o ciclone Nargis. 100 mil, 200 mil ou 300 mil mortos, na verdade ninguém sabe quantos morreram numa tragédia que podia ter sido minimizada pois o homem já tem conhecimento para se prevenir mas essa tragédia mostra como no mundo ainda há muitos homens que vivem na idade das trevas, neste caso, a junta militar da Birmânia, que não só não preveniu, como depois escondeu e impediu mesmo a ajuda.

*Nacional*
1- Nevão da depressão «Helena» (29 Nov-1 Dez 2008)
2- Tornado do distrito de Santarém (9 Abril 2008)
3- Precipitação intensa Lisboa (18 de Fevereiro 2008)
*
Imagem Nacional - Tornado/Tromba Cabo Espichel*
A reportagem fotográfica e de video da tromba do Cabo Espichel pelos foristas (saul/twister, rebelo) do Meteoalerta.com e que teve direito a primetime nas nossas televisões nacionais. 





*Internacional*
1- Ciclone Nargis (Abril 2008)
2- O Inverno rigoroso na Ásia, na China o mais rigoroso dos últimos 50 anos (Janeiro 2008)
3- Degelo no Artico, o 2º maior desde que há registos embora ligeiramente acima do do ano anterior (Setembro/Outubro 2008)

*Imagem internacional*
Imagem de satélite do Delta Irrawaddy onde vivem milhões de pessoas, antes e depois da passagem do ciclone Nargis


----------



## Vince (28 Dez 2008 às 07:22)

Devido ao problema técnico aqui referido, alguns dos posts que foi possível recuperar via caches.


----------



## psm (28 Dez 2008 às 08:42)

Venho colocar como eventos nacionais pela seguinte ordem.

1º Chuva forte em Lisboa e arredores no dia 18 fevereiro, e este coloco em 1º lugar por ter havido mortes, o que é sempre de lamentar e relembrar.


2º Tornado em Santarém.


3º Chuva forte e inundações em Lisboa no dia 18 Outubro

Quanto ao internacional.


1ªCiclone Narguis, e a sua enorme destruição, isto no 2º país mais fechado do mundo, o que afectou a assistencia humanitária.

2º Ciclone 3b este devido à sua estranha trajectoria, e de ter afectado uma zona não muito comum do mundo(yêmen), e toda a destruição causada. Isto também aconteceu num país pobre e com poucos recursos e desértico.

3ºDegelo no Artico


----------

